
Ask HN: How did you learn Machine Learning? - Jeremy1026
My company wants to move into the ML world to solve a specific problem that ML would probably excel at. However, all of us are at a loss as to what we are doing.<p>How did you learn Machine Learning? We&#x27;d love to get our first step in the right direction.
======
kuusisto
I got my start by getting a PhD, but that's perhaps not a practical
recommendation. In reality though, you might say I started learning ML by
reading Mitchell in class:
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/mitchell/ftp/mlbo...](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/mitchell/ftp/mlbook.html)
It's dated, but it's quite approachable and does a great job explaining a lot
of the fundamentals.

If you want to approach machine learning from a more statistical perspective,
you could also have a look at An Introduction to Statistical Learning to
start: [http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/](http://www-
bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/) Or if you're more mathematically inclined than the
average bear, you could jump directly into The Elements of Statistical
Learning:
[https://web.stanford.edu/~hastie/ElemStatLearn/](https://web.stanford.edu/~hastie/ElemStatLearn/)

If you want something a little more interactive than a book though, you might
have a look at Google's free crash course on machine learning:
[https://developers.google.com/machine-learning/crash-
course/...](https://developers.google.com/machine-learning/crash-course/ml-
intro) I checked it out briefly maybe six months ago, and it seemed pretty
good. It seemed a bit focused on Tensor Flow and some other tools, but that's
okay.

~~~
Jeremy1026
Thank you very much for these resources.

